# personal chefs in northern NJ...



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

anyone here serve that area? i know someone interested would like to refer them to someone capable of meeting their requests.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Take a look at: Find and Hire a Personal Chef - Personal Chef Search.Com - APPCA Registry


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

thank you, wanted to check here first and refer business to someone in the community, but i will fwd the info...


----------

